# What is the funniest thing someone as asked/told u about ur chickens



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Tell me the stories of the funniest thing someone has asked/told u


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe not what someone has asked, but I had one of those chicks that just wasn't going to make it, and I didn't want to leave it by itself. I had a busy day ahead of me, so I tucked it in between the girls in my bra to keep it warm, and started out. It stayed quiet and peaceful until we got to wal mart. I was at the checkout when it just started screaming!! I said "Excuse me, my titties are hatching" and reached in and pulled this sweet baby out!! It calmed down, and I nestled it back in there. It just wanted to know it wasn't alone!!! I'm secure in the knowledge that I wasn't the craziest person at WalMart that day!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol I love how u went to Walmart with it....I'm sorry it's one of those chicks that don't make it  but at least it's a story teller ;P


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuzziebutt, LOL...that's a great story! My hubby thought I was crazy last night because it had rained all day and I just had to blow dry my Silkie before he went to bed. He looked so pitiful all wet! haha!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hahaha I would be the same way having to blow a silkie dry...haha lol


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha so cute! Well I have a dog and was taking her for a walk but didn't wanna leave my silky chick on his own so I put him in my pouch in my hoodie then put a coat on anyway I was talking the dog and got talking to a neighbour and he asked how far gone I was, I was really confused at first then I realised that because I had the chick in my pouch it made me look pregnant I had to take jasper out my hoodie and explain why I had him in there, it's fair to say he was very embarrassed!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol! That's sooo funny!! Lol!!


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha every time I see him now he walks with his head down think he thought he upset me haha


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha my fog does tht to like when we put her outside she puts her head down like "im sorry"


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops not fog I meant dog...lol


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well we went to get lunch with everyone at the rescue and Alex had been playing with Benjamin Button (the button quail) and we went into the resteraunt and then the button quail was in his jacket pockets!!! He Alex didn't even remember lol but Benjamin stayed there and we got back home and he realized Benjamin was in there....


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha our dog does that to when she's been bad and you look at her she goes all puppy like haha,


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha one time I was in Montana visiting cousins and me and my cousin was playing with a kitten and we went in our camper and so we put the kitten in the pocket of a lawn chair and when we came out we forgot about the kitten! Luckily my mom found the kitten and was like...u forget something and me and my cousin were like no.then she pulled out the kitten luckily alive! Sometimes I think in like 30 years older then I'm really


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

"D they always do that?" referring to their foraging. 

No, sometimes they take a break and watch a little TV.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hahah lol ok one time I was talking to a friend

Her: eww u have chickens?
Me:yeah what's wrong with that
Her: um they r gross little critters with gobblers
Me: ookkkaayy 1 they don't have gobblers and 2 they aren't THAT dirty
Her: well they will kill ur lawn 
Me:well not if u put them in the cage in rocks like I am
Herk what ever ((whipped hair in face while walking away))


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Our hen house has a heat lamp on a timer during the winter to keep the ladies and their water from freezing. More than one neighbor has referred to our "red light district".


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oops that's not supposed to be a :0 is suppost to be :


----------

